# Legion of the Damned



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

So, has anybody tried them out since the launch of the new Marine Codex? I read constantly about Sternguard, Ironclad Dreadnoughts, Assault Terminators and Vulkan He'stan, but what about our Ghost Rider wannabe spectral Marines of death?

Let's hear about some experiences with them, good or bad, either using them or being on the receiving end of their wrath. How do you equip your units of Damned Legionnaires? How many models do you take in a unit? Let's hear it!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep. I played a game against T-sons last week and they rocked in that game. They didn't come on until turn 3 but when they did they 'appeared' right behind my opponents vindicator and quickly disposed of that. The next turn they got the attention of his Obliterators and survived 3 shots from their plasma cannons. NO DAMAGE!(Yeah 3+ inv.) On their turn they exacted their revenge on the Oblit's. The game was 'annihilation' and by turn 5 my opponent resigned as he didn't have anything left to deal with what I had remaining on the table .

Here's how I equiped them for that game:

5 Legionaires
Lascannon
plasma gun

After trying them out though, I will probably Play them as such:

6 Legionairs
Melta gun
Multi-Melta
Sgt. w/P.w.

..., I was thinking of giving the Sargent a combi-melta since his B/S is 5, but I'm not sure yet??:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gee I wonder who that opponent was.... :fuck:

Fist is right though, used right the Legion can be a freaking hammer from hell.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> Gee I wonder who that opponent was....


I don't want to mention any names..., so don't ask!:wink:


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

> ..., I was thinking of giving the Sargent a combi-melta since his B/S is 5, but I'm not sure yet??


he has ws 5, not bs. 

a multimelta and plasma gun sounds like a good composition, as the both get to shoot 24", and both get better within 12", just like bolters, so they will work well. 

Multimelta and melta gun- as it sounds, will burn holes. not alot, but within 12", tanks are mostly gonna get hurt. but for terminators, monstrous creatures and the like go plasma cannon.

A d6" move and shoot las/plasma cannon is a fairly rare and could be useful as a troop moving and shooting heavy weapons is usually not seen. this might deceive some opponents:good: 

Heavy flamer and flamer DS into the opposing troop ranks can also work, with the bolters rapid fire, giving you a minimum of 6 bolter shots, and two flame templates, but unless you get a really good position, you will be shot at and maybe assaulted next turn. stake up on legionnaires with this one.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

godzy said:


> A d6" move and shoot las/plasma cannon is a fairly rare and could be useful as a troop moving and shooting heavy weapons is usually not seen. this might deceive some opponents:good:


... why did I not think of this before? That's right! _Slow and Purposeful_ will allow the Legionnaires to fire their multi-melta on the move... finally, a unit of infantry who can actually benefit from that heavy weapon!


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been giving some thought to taking a unit of Legionaires with the Multi-Melta/Plasma gun combo because my main opponent plays Chaos Marines and I think these guys could really be a pain in his flank. (pun intended )


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> he has ws 5, not bs.


Right..., my bad.



> a multimelta and plasma gun sounds like a good composition, as the both get to shoot 24", and both get better within 12", just like bolters, so they will work well.



Hummmm..., I like this combo too. It gives them a little more versatility. I'll have to try it.



> ... why did I not think of this before? That's right! Slow and Purposeful will allow the Legionnaires to fire their multi-melta on the move... finally, a unit of infantry who can actually benefit from that heavy weapon!



Don't forget, they also benefit from a 3+ inv.sv. and therefore can go anywhere they want without having to worry about finding cover! Combined with _slow and purposeful_ it makes them a very serious threat on the table.k:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

On a related note does anybody know where to get the models (other than GW Internet mail order)? I was thinking of using them. If I can't get the models themselves then I'll just have to convert some guys or something.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Cato Sicarius said:


> On a related note does anybody know where to get the models (other than GW Internet mail order)? I was thinking of using them. If I can't get the models themselves then I'll just have to convert some guys or something.


I'm pretty sure that new models are coming out for them soon... check the Rumors section, as I think that's where I saw the link.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

There is no release date yet but you can look at one of the sculpts for the model Here


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> On a related note does anybody know where to get the models (other than GW Internet mail order)? I was thinking of using them. If I can't get the models themselves then I'll just have to convert some guys or something.


I found mine on Ebay. The old school ones come up every now and again.:victory:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Katie and Mighty.


----------



## Longinus (Apr 21, 2008)

I have tried to use the legionaries with Vulkan since it only says that all who have the combat tactics loses it and ALL TH,MM... are either mc or tl wich means that i still aplies to the legion and I was using a squad with a meltagun and a MM and they were clearly worth their points that game(was fighting IG with loots of tanks).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Simplest Way to kill them is a 5 strong Deep Striking Grey Knight squad with 3 Incinerators. Same points cost, and highly nasty, ignoring their saves, wounding on 2's.

I especially liked the look of deploying a 10 strong Purgation squad with 5 Incinerators out of a Land Raider onto his 10 strong newly arrived LotD. He was unlucky that he scattered out of view of the land raider, but close enough that I was able to kill him before I fired the 4th Flamer or any Bolters.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Um, their save counts as invun, but is still just an armour save... at least that's my interpretation. Like you can choose which one you want it to be.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Read the entry. Their saving throw *is* Invulnerable. 

They do not have an Armour save as well, such as a Storm Shield benefits, where they *also* recieve a 3+ Invulnerable.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Read the entry. Their saving throw *is* Invulnerable.
> 
> They do not have an Armour save as well, such as a Storm Shield benefits, where they *also* recieve a 3+ Invulnerable.


Yep, this is correct, at least according to RAW. From a fluff standpoint it's probably possible to argue that just because they're insubstantial spectors doesn't mean that they don't benefit from their power armor.

Honestly though, it makes sense that the Grey Knight's weapons would be extra effective against them since the Legion is certainly warp-tainted in one way or another...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea, very true, my bad. In essence, they are just friendly demons  (to quote Galahad)


----------

